# Newer F-150's - Any help would be appreciated.



## cdtuttle2911 (Jan 17, 2013)

I grew up driving big diesel trucks and still today own a 2001 Dodge 2500 2wd Cummins 5 speed with 156k on it. That truck sits at the house and is only used to pull the boat or run around town in. I commute to work about 85 miles round trip daily with a 98 Nissan Frontier with 250k miles on it. Anyway I have been having some trouble with my nissan lately and the dodge is just sitting there at the house. Thinking of getting rid of both for something that can both get descent mileage for my commute and pull the boat when needed. Now Im not asking for 25+ mpg because I know I wont get that in most trucks today. Here is what I'm thinking about, but need some input. 
Im looking into the 2012-13 F-150 with the EcoBoost V6 engine. Of course I want the FX4 package with leather, nav, decked out. Ive driven one before and liked it, and a buddy here at work has one and says he loves it and gets close to 20mpg but his is 2wd??? Anybody out there with this vehicle ?? Only thing I'm worried about I guess is the power issue? Coming from big Cummins engines since I was able to drive I have never owned a gasoline engine vehicle other than my little nissan frontier? Any input would be appreciated, Im not set in stone about doing this yet so this is why I'm asking. Thanks 2coolers.


----------



## cdtuttle2911 (Jan 17, 2013)

Also I've seen some people not go with the ECO Boost and go ahead and go with the V8 that Ford offers? What kind of mileage are yall seeing on those V8' s?? Sorry for all the questions like I said I really know nothing about these newer gasoline engines and want to find out as much as possible before I pull the trigger.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

here are some threads that might help you out.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=351880&highlight=eco

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=490591&highlight=eco

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=471063&highlight=eco

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=437283&highlight=eco


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a 2013 EB FX4 loaded Out with everything. I run a short 16mile run to work but have taken a couple trips in it.
Hwy-18-21
City-13-14
Towing-10-13

I've really enjoyed mine. Rides great, quiet, a/c seats are killer in Texas heat. 
I sold my 6.6 dura max z71 Denali package. I'm really digging this truck so far. It pulls smooth, seriously crazy how this lil v6 rows my boat(5500-6000lbs). Now I did drive the 5.0, I took my boat to the dealer and hooked it up.. The 5.0 pulled it, but you can tell where it makes its power. The EB made its power lower in range and that's where I wanted it. Hope this helps. If you need any help let me know. I have a bud at a ford
Dealer as well. Good luck on your journey


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a 2013 king ranch ecoboost. This is my first gasser. I love it. 3,000 miles so far but getting 16 ave mpg. It will get better I'm hearing


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I've got the '12 EB 5 litre 4x4. Mostly love it but I do have issues with their 'smart' computer system.
If at all possible I'd recommend waiting til the '14 comes out. New design and they'll have a lot of the 'smart' bs taken care of.
No idea on mileage but it is a full size so don't expect much difference.

My hope and desire is to trade mine in for their '14 model.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ive got a 2012 FX4 with the 5.0 as well. Mileage is pretty good, averaged close to 19.5-20 on a recent road trip to Tennesse and back. Generally average 15-16 driving around town, course its a small town, not like driving around town in Houston. Tows my boat, old heavy 17' aquasport with no issues. Havent pulled a trailer any distance of note.
I thought about the eco boost before getting this one and just couldnt see the justification for the increase in price for just a few more miles per gallon, plus they offered me a pretty good deal with the one I got.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I dont have an F150, but I have a friend that had problems with his ecoboost stalling on the hwy or no turbo power. Can anyone attest to this?

What is the best rear end for the ecoboost?


----------



## brett.carter (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a 2011 4x4 F150 with the EcoBoost and I love it. I've had zero problems with it, and it continues to impress me. Having had an F250 with the 7.3 before, this gasser is a lot stronger than I could've imagined. I just pulled a 20' HD low boy trailer last Saturday, with a mini-excavator, rebar, lumber, and all my tools. Pulled it at 70mph no problem. I estimated I was towing between 11-12k lbs, and was the heaviest load I towed with this truck. The low-end power is crazy, and I get good gas mileage. Hope this helps.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

txhearshot, what is your true mileage with the ecoboost and what rear end?


----------



## brett.carter (Feb 22, 2007)

I have an XLT, & it comes standard with the 3:55 rear end. I AVERAGE 16-16.5 & sit in a lot of traffic on I-10 and on 99. Highway mileage is usually 18.5-19, depending on how heavy my foot is that trip. My foot is usually pretty heavy.


----------



## brett.carter (Feb 22, 2007)

Also, my truck is never empty. I always have, tools, material, and a 75 qt YETI full of beer. Believe it or not, the added weight makes a difference, unlike a 3/4 ton diesel.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

I oversee 6 Ford dealerships around the country, and many other brands. PM me with any questions I will be glad to answer all of them. Both the 5.0 and the EB are great engines. The EB would be my decision due to its 420lbs of torque for pulling. The F150 also is the only half ton that offers multiple rear end ratios, and larger gas tanks (36 gallons available)


----------



## cdtuttle2911 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow thanks for all the input 2coolers. I will take all this into consideration in the next few weeks when checking out some trucks.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

There is no lack of power with the Ecoboost. The only issue is you will not get the estimated MPG if you go with a 4x4 or lower gear rear end. The 20+mpg are 2wd with highway gears. As a former ford service employee we had great success with that engine for being so new. I recommend watching the Ford Ecoboost challenge video. It's impressive.


----------



## bayou slinger (Feb 16, 2008)

I have 2012 150 w/ ecoboost 7.3 rear end 4x4. fully loaded its a nice truck has power when turbos kick in. 16 mpg in town at best when towing anything light loads it drops to 8 or 9 get cross wind and drops more. I have had the power loss problem but they installed new intercooler and plate has helped. Had it to do over may go with 5.0 or wait for bugs to get worked out. Would actuly sell mine if i could come out ok on it.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I dont have an F150, but I have a friend that had problems with his ecoboost stalling on the hwy or no turbo power. Can anyone attest to this?


I have a 2012 FX4 with the EB. I had this stalling issue happen to me twice. It would shake and shutter when I tried to excellerate. Then a few days after the second time, the check engine light came on. Took it to the dealer and they replace(@ 4700 miles) the catalytic converters (Y pipe) and haven't had any issues since then. I have almost 23K on it now.


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

*EcoBoost Mileage*

I have a 2012 3.5L Ecoboost 4X4 off road package (Ecoblast) super crew and 6.5' bed, max tow package, 3.73 locker differential with 14,000 miles. I am seeing 21-22 highway driven under 70 mph. I am getting the tranny and differential fluids changed out and using AMSOIL synthetic fluids and I anticipate 1-3 mpg gain on top of current fuel economy. Truck is computer tuned in the first level (Edge), Injen Cold Air Intake, and Banks Monster Cat back exhaust. More power than should be legal (estimated 415 h.p./515 torque. No issues with the truck it is the best truck I ever owned. Owners of direct injection fuel systems as well as turbo charging should be aware of carbon build up on the exhaust valves and the turbo chargers and use periodically a premium fuel additive to clean these componets. At least I do, as recommended by a trusted diesel mechanic familiar with turbo charging and direct injection systems. My research has revealed this carbon build up is true, but one must be proactive and use very good fuel system cleaners. I do so once a month for peace of mind.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

what additive are you using


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

AMSOIL Performance Improver fuel additive for gas engines.
281-428-5465 for more info.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Ive got a 2013 ecoboost fx4 and average 16-17 combined , it can get around 20 mpg on the highway but really only in ideal conditions (no head wind). Love the truck, no trouble yet only 5k miles though. I dont have to trailer my boat often but when I do it's like it isnt even there (21 RFL). My first ford and so far very happy with it coming from chevrolet and toyota.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

cdtuttle2911 said:


> I grew up driving big diesel trucks and still today own a 2001 Dodge 2500 2wd Cummins 5 speed with 156k on it. That truck sits at the house and is only used to pull the boat or run around town in. I commute to work about 85 miles round trip daily with a 98 Nissan Frontier with 250k miles on it. Anyway I have been having some trouble with my nissan lately and the dodge is just sitting there at the house. Thinking of getting rid of both for something that can both get descent mileage for my commute and pull the boat when needed. Now Im not asking for 25+ mpg because I know I wont get that in most trucks today. Here is what I'm thinking about, but need some input.
> Im looking into the 2012-13 F-150 with the EcoBoost V6 engine. Of course I want the FX4 package with leather, nav, decked out. Ive driven one before and liked it, and a buddy here at work has one and says he loves it and gets close to 20mpg but his is 2wd??? Anybody out there with this vehicle ?? Only thing I'm worried about I guess is the power issue? Coming from big Cummins engines since I was able to drive I have never owned a gasoline engine vehicle other than my little nissan frontier? Any input would be appreciated, Im not set in stone about doing this yet so this is why I'm asking. Thanks 2coolers.


You are gonna hate any gas engines compared to that Diesel. Any gas engine you get in today's new trucks will only top out around 18mpg with 4wd. In perfect conditions (no load, driving under 70mph, tail wind, etc) you will see better than 18mpg, and some get above 20mpg. All and all if you get better than 14mpg pulling a boat, call it a good day.

Just remember torque is everything when pulling. The new 6.2L offered in several half tons brands have the most torque (around 450lbs), but all of them get around 12 to 14 mpg if you are lucky. You have to jump up to a diesel to gain more than 600lbs of torque ( Ford 6.7L is rated the best at 800lbs currently)

The ford echo boost offers 425lbs, and is the highest rated with the best fuel economy. If you decide on that truck, I would recommend a 3.55 rear end or lower, the 3.31 is the best for hwy MPG, but will get you lower MPG when pulling. There is no perfect truck out there, and all brands are making the best trucks they have ever made right now, it's just how you are gonna use it.


----------



## Sc00bster (May 16, 2012)

*Ecoboost!!!!*

cdtuttle,
I have a 2011 Ecoboost Super Crew 4x4. It is absolutelty the best thing that has ever happened to me. I have owned it for 2 years and 50,000 miles. I have not had one problem, at all, nothing, not even a chip in the windshield. I bought a Silverado 4x4 in 2011 and drove it for 3 months, I then drove the ecoboost and bought it immediatley. I am not saying I didnt like the silverado, it was a very good truck. I usually get bored with things easily, but everyday I get in that ecoboost it is like the first day. I did some things to it to squeeze some more horsepower and torque out of it, so it is running 405hp and 496 torque to the wheels. I sometimes like to pretend I'm 16, and at a light with another truck (mostly diesels) and after the race I have gotten comments like "Alright let me guess... Supercharger, Heads, Cams..." or "what do you got in that thing!!! That is fast!!!" I know this may not interest most people but the shock on peoples faces is priceless. A 5,000lb truck running a 13.5 in the quarter mile is nice, but to do it in comfort and luxury with leather heated/aircondition seats is a rarity. As for gas mileage, it is not that great. I get about 16.0 on the highway and 14.0 around town for an average of 14.8. It towes my 22" baystealth around no problem but only gets about 10.7 mpg. I would definately recommend this truck.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

In a few more months you'll be able to get a 2014 model 1/2 ton Dodge with a 3 litre V6 diesel rated at 420 ft lbs and 7400 lbs towing. Their target fuel economy for 2wd is 28-30 with 4x4 a little less. It will be mated to the 8spd automatic. The diesel will be a $2500 option over the hemi. Worth waiting for me thinks.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone have an ecoboost with larger than factory tires? Like 285's or so? I'm curious to how much your mileage was affected and whether or not you have issues with your truck downshifting every time you go up bridges or hills unloaded/empty. That's one thing I can't stand and the reason why I haven't traded my diesel in yet.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have the 2012 FX4 with 3:73 gearing. I put a bad arse 5 star tune in mine and added an aftermarket exhaust. My wife just asked if I was 16 years old last night as I was racing another truck.

I have seen 26mpg's but that was going really easy down the hi way and not going over 60.

Last week took a trip to Junction running between 65 & 70 I averaged 22.7 mpg's. The tuner really helped to boost my mileage and makes me giggle like when I was 16. In other words I love the little bitty V-6 I have. 

It tows my heave arse boat like it is not even there.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

My wife has a 2012 with the V8 and my FIL has a 2012 with the Ecoboost. I've put some miles on both of them and IMHO the V8 is the only way to go. Good luck, Guy


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> In a few more months you'll be able to get a 2014 model 1/2 ton Dodge with a 3 litre V6 diesel rated at 420 ft lbs and 7400 lbs towing. Their target fuel economy for 2wd is 28-30 with 4x4 a little less. It will be mated to the 8spd automatic. The diesel will be a $2500 option over the hemi. Worth waiting for me thinks.


http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...3-0l-diesel-a-2850-option-with-420-lb-ft.html


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

I work at gulf coast ford in angleton and have been with ford for 14yrs if you have not yet bought a truck please PM me with any questions and give me a shot to earn your business. Thanks


----------

